# OBSCompanion - Spotify and Amazon Music Song Detection



## fragrom (Jan 27, 2021)

fragrom submitted a new resource:

OBSCompanion - Spotify and Amazon Music Song Detection - A system tray app for saving the currently playing song in Spotify and Amazon Music to a text file.



> One of the limitations of a lot of Spotify "now playing" apps is that they rely on Spotify to not be minimized into the system tray. If it is, most of these apps are unable to read the window title and parse the artist and song name. This app tries to work around that issue. It also has support for Amazon Music.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Jyrden (Feb 25, 2021)

I like the idea but there's an issue with Artist Pre-Text setting. Basically after playing a song this text gets repeated in the output file. Eg entering "Now playing " into the setting, eventually results in the output file having "Now playing Now playing " as the pre-text.


----------



## fragrom (Mar 9, 2021)

Jyrden said:


> I like the idea but there's an issue with Artist Pre-Text setting. Basically after playing a song this text gets repeated in the output file. Eg entering "Now playing " into the setting, eventually results in the output file having "Now playing Now playing " as the pre-text.



Thanks! I'll take a look at the issue.


----------



## craig_darkhaine (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi, to me it says 
remote server error: (4040) Not found.
how do i solve?


----------

